# ~Winter Walks & Cuddle Time~(a million pictures)



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone! :love2:

The pups, hubby & I had a very quiet one, cuddles, snuggles and walks.

It's been a while since I last posted pictures, so here is a big cute bunch!
I hope you enjoy! 





What more can I want for Christmas?










...then such precious pups.











Kisses & Cuddles











Day dreaming of the outdoors












Handsome Benji











Chanelka






















Cute trio










Benji keeping warm


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Darling sleepy Rocky










Can you tell my boys love a fireplace?











Snuggle Bums











Bella baby












Time for a walk, Bella thinks it's a wee bit cold! 










Bella exploring











I can climb the highest mountain!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Big forest, little Bella










Brave child, doesn't fear winter










Sisters










Into the wild...










Overcoming rough terrain, like a big girl











Girls exploring winter scents











My sweet boys











R&B looking for sticks










Rocky found a yummy stick...who am I kidding, they are all yummy!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Safe & warm in papa's arms




















Bella fell into a foot print, Chanel came to the rescue










Queen of her forest












Fell into a foot print again










Papa making fire for his pups, Bella is supervising










Benji keeping warm with papa










Can you see my Chanel?










Papa & Chanelka


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Merry Christmas to you and your family! It looks like you have had a great time!

I love Bella and Chanel in their matching hoodies, so many lovely pictures! Benji and Rocky are both looking handsome too (as always!) That fireplace looks awesome!! And I spy a big tree too!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh what cute photos. Poor little Bella, falling in he footprints. LOL 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Pumpernickel said:


> Merry Christmas to you and your family! It looks like you have had a great time!
> 
> I love Bella and Chanel in their matching hoodies, so many lovely pictures! Benji and Rocky are both looking handsome too (as always!) That fireplace looks awesome!! And I spy a big tree too!



Thank you.  You are so sweet.
It's been a long week, I haven't been well, but managed to get my butt out 
a few times, and really enjoyed it. The pretty tree is my brother's, we got to
see him, I love his place so took the opportunity for some pics. 





KayC said:


> Oh what cute photos. Poor little Bella, falling in he footprints. LOL
> Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Kay.  Haha, Bella is a tough little girl, she climbs back out every time.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay! I've been missing this bunch. Good to see that you all had a good holiday, even though you weren't feeling 100%.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Yay! I've been missing this bunch. Good to see that you all had a good holiday, even though you weren't feeling 100%.



Thanks Krystal. Yeah, after 10 years we are at the point where we don't fuss
over holidays. All we both wanted was a chance to see my brother, and some
snow storms...we got both. Hubby worked a lot the last two weeks, just had
two days off, I mostly stayed in bed trying to rest and feel better, and during
evenings we watched family movies. We saw my brother on Christmas, which
made it for me, I love him to pieces but don't see him as often as I'd like.

I hope you had a nice time. Are you guys snowed in like us right now? It's
crazy out here, buses aren't even running, poor hubby had to walk through
mountains of snow on his way home, sidewalks aren't cleared, it took him 1.5
hours instead of 25 minutes, insane. He's a big kid, he loves all the snow
though. He's even hoping it doesn't stop snowing, which it doesn't seem to.
I feel bad for all the people whose cars are buried under the snow, even the
18 wheeler at the grocery store had a hard time getting out of the parking.


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for sharing these sweet pics, LS! I kept catching myself smiling at my laptop screen.  Your Basenjis (I think that's right, if not I'm sorry) are so regal looking, and I love how your sweet chis both have such adventurous spirits.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ChicaChi said:


> Thank you for sharing these sweet pics, LS! I kept catching myself smiling at my laptop screen.  Your Basenjis (I think that's right, if not I'm sorry) are so regal looking, and I love how your sweet chis both have such adventurous spirits.



I'm so glad you enjoyed the pictures Deana, thank you for your compliments.
You are right, my boys' breed is Basenji. As for the girls, you know they both
started out not so fond of winter, cold and snow, but with time and positive
reinforcement we got there. No matter the weather their walks must go on,
not just for their potty business, but also for their mental and physical
stimulation. I can't imagine keeping them indoors only through winter, they
would not be truly happy. It's also a great excuse for me to get my sick bum 
out of bed and breathing fresh air. These little fur balls truly add to my quality 
of life, I feel so blessed to have them.

How were your holidays?


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed the pictures Deana, thank you for your compliments.
> You are right, my boys' breed is Basenji. As for the girls, you know they both
> started out not so fond of winter, cold and snow, but with time and positive
> reinforcement we got there. No matter the weather their walks must go on,
> ...


My husband, the kids and I just had a quiet stay-at-home Christmas this year. That wasn't originally the plan (we were hoping to celebrate with my Mom and brother), but my lower back began acting up (painful spasms) and there was just no way I could swing an out-of-town trip. I'm a firm believer in the mind/body connection as it relates to pain, and I refuse to be defined by my diagnoses, but I also know when it's time to give in to the need for rest and treatment. (We stubborn nurses don't tend to make the best/most compliant patients, LOL!)  I admire that, despite not feeling well, you pushed yourself to get out there and enjoy nature, and you could tell from the pics how much fun your pack was having.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas to the family. and may 2013 be very good to you.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Beautiful pics as always,wish we had ,had some snow all we got was rain and dark clouds
Thanks for the lovely birthday wishes
Hope you have a healthy New Year ,lets hope 2013 is a good one for you


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I love these photos - the snow and the cosy fire afterwards - happy dogs!! 

Looks like a beautiful place, and the snow is so crisp!! we just got rain this year


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

those are some really good pictures LS!!!! My at all that beautiful snow!!!!I love snow!!!we haven't gotten any!I do wish we'd get a little!Those babies look so happy.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

LS I loves the pics thanks for sharing! You brothers place looks beautiful! Family is so important. I am glad you got for visit with them. And the pups are as cute as always. Merry Christmas  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ChicaChi said:


> My husband, the kids and I just had a quiet stay-at-home Christmas this year. That wasn't originally the plan (we were hoping to celebrate with my Mom and brother), but my lower back began acting up (painful spasms) and there was just no way I could swing an out-of-town trip. I'm a firm believer in the mind/body connection as it relates to pain, and I refuse to be defined by my diagnoses, but I also know when it's time to give in to the need for rest and treatment. (We stubborn nurses don't tend to make the best/most compliant patients, LOL!)  I admire that, despite not feeling well, you pushed yourself to get out there and enjoy nature, and you could tell from the pics how much fun your pack was having.


I'm sorry to hear about your back, oy that darn pain sure tries to slow us
down doesn't she! None the less you sound like a strong woman, it was wise
of you not to travel. I'm with you regarding body/mind, staying strong
mentally helps push through things physically. I hope next year brings you
some relief, happy holidays to you & yours!







teetee said:


> Merry Christmas to the family. and may 2013 be very good to you.


Aww thank you Tiffany, same to you my friend! Hope this year brings you new
opportunities that'll benefit you long term. I wish you & hubby health and happiness!





michele said:


> Beautiful pics as always,wish we had ,had some snow all we got was rain and dark clouds
> Thanks for the lovely birthday wishes
> Hope you have a healthy New Year ,lets hope 2013 is a good one for you


Thank you so much Michele. I wish you and your pups a happy & healthy
New Year too! Don't be so envious of the snow, remember it comes with
COLD, brrr, very very cold!!! lol You should see me right now, I look like
Bigfoot, I have so many layers, socks, slippers, pants, shirts, sweater,
and a big fleece robe over all of that!...and that _inside _the home, lol.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aquarius said:


> I love these photos - the snow and the cosy fire afterwards - happy dogs!!
> 
> Looks like a beautiful place, and the snow is so crisp!! we just got rain this year


Thank you Jane. :love2:
Oh the snow is beautiful, yesterday we got a whole lot of it, dog walks are
now mountain climbs, lol. But my oh my it's not fun for those who drive, poor
people have been shoveling for two days, first they shoveled yesterday after
the storm, and then last night the roads were cleared of snow by the city
trucks, and some of that snow ended up on the sidewalks and cars that were
parked along side, so today people are shoveling their cars out again.






missydawn said:


> those are some really good pictures LS!!!! My at all that beautiful snow!!!!I love snow!!!we haven't gotten any!I do wish we'd get a little!Those babies look so happy.


Thank you Missy! I love snow too, like a kid I throw snowballs at hubby,
lucky for him I have bad aim, lol. Do you usually get any snow in winter?






4bsingreece said:


> LS I loves the pics thanks for sharing! You brothers place looks beautiful! Family is so important. I am glad you got for visit with them. And the pups are as cute as always. Merry Christmas


Thank you. Yes my brother means the world to me. It's sad they are selling
their home after only two years of living in it. It was twice the size of their 
old house, yet cheaper because of the remote location, but now with the
hard financial times everyone's having, they are moving again, to a much
smaller place. Since I've been in apartments most of my life, and am in one
now, I really enjoy visiting a home, but as the saying goes, what makes it a
home is not the house but the family in it.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

The dogs are stunning!!!! It looks like you all had a great Christmas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Beautiful pics, your dogs are all so beautiful!
Love the basenji brothers they look so elegant and the girls are breathtaking:love4:


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Ashley & Mayra! 
I hope you girls have nice holidays, free of stress.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Ohh your brothers place looks beautiful! Pics are fab as always, that pic of Bella in her Papa's arms needs to be framed. So precious xxx


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

lovely pics...
your home is gorgeous !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Ohh your brothers place looks beautiful! Pics are fab as always, that pic of Bella in her Papa's arms needs to be framed. So precious xxx



Thank you Rachel. I hope you & Honey had a nice Christmas.




nabi said:


> lovely pics...
> your home is gorgeous !



Thank you Kathleen, it's not mine, I'm in an apartment, not house. 
We visited my brother on Christmas, I took a lot of pictures there.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LS,
as always i love all the pics you take. The first one with Bella under the tree is so cute! i love how you call Chanel , Chanelka. awww. ( first time i ever noticed you called her that  ). Love the matching HD striped hoodies on your girls. i've had my eye on those for Latte and Minnie. Love the pics of the Basenjis by the fire. they looks so handsome !! i love all the outdoor pics, and i'm happy to see Bella wearing the poka dot rrc hoodie . 
i dont know which pic is my favorite, they are all so nice. Maybe that last pic of your hubby holding Chanel outside in the snow. i really love that one


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Thanks Krystal. Yeah, after 10 years we are at the point where we don't fuss
> over holidays. All we both wanted was a chance to see my brother, and some
> snow storms...we got both. Hubby worked a lot the last two weeks, just had
> two days off, I mostly stayed in bed trying to rest and feel better, and during
> ...


That's great that you were able to see him! Is he in the city too? I got the flu right before my days off over Christmas but I was feeling a little more human by the time Christmas rolled around and we were able to visit our families. 

I heard about your crazy snowfall! We have quite a bit of snow, but nothing too serious. Unfortunately our city is always prepared for snow and we never get snow days.  I remember when I was growing up in the Vancouver area, if it snowed it was chaos and everyone would get to stay home from school and work. My car is buried right now, but it's just because I'm too lazy to brush it off and I've been driving hubby's car because it has heated seats! haha


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Pictures are, as usual, gorgeous! So is your brother's house! 

As Deana said, the Basenjis look so regal!

Can you clone Bella for me?? I want a "Bella" - she is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

elaina said:


> LS,
> as always i love all the pics you take. The first one with Bella under the tree is so cute! i love how you call Chanel , Chanelka. awww. ( first time i ever noticed you called her that  ). Love the matching HD striped hoodies on your girls. i've had my eye on those for Latte and Minnie. Love the pics of the Basenjis by the fire. they looks so handsome !! i love all the outdoor pics, and i'm happy to see Bella wearing the poka dot rrc hoodie .
> i dont know which pic is my favorite, they are all so nice. Maybe that last pic of your hubby holding Chanel outside in the snow. i really love that one



Bella under the tree, hubby with Bella, and hubby with Chanel are my favorite
three pictures. I love that he loves the girls so much. Haha, yes I have a
"Belka", a "Chanelka", a "Rockoushka" and a "Blinchik"...they all have nick
names. Belka means squirrel, Chanelka is simply a term of endearment,
Rockoushka means seashell, and Blinkchik means pancake. lol...don't ask me
why, it all just happened somehow, haha.

You would like the Hip Doggie hoodies, the quality is great, they aren't like the
regular thin cotton hoodies HD usually makes, they are thick and warm. I've
had mine for a long time, and the only reason they still look good is because I
wash them by hand. Normally HD clothes wash well in the machine, but
because of the fabric used for these hoodies, I decided to wash by hand.
If you get a chance, get them, they are excellent. Probably my favorite HD
hoodie.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> That's great that you were able to see him! Is he in the city too? I got the flu right before my days off over Christmas but I was feeling a little more human by the time Christmas rolled around and we were able to visit our families.
> 
> I heard about your crazy snowfall! We have quite a bit of snow, but nothing too serious. Unfortunately our city is always prepared for snow and we never get snow days.  I remember when I was growing up in the Vancouver area, if it snowed it was chaos and everyone would get to stay home from school and work. My car is buried right now, but it's just because I'm too lazy to brush it off and I've been driving hubby's car because it has heated seats! haha



No, he's 1.5 hours(by car) away from us. I don't see him as much as I like,
but we talk daily, he's my pride & joy. How are you feeling now, all cured?

You know, our city is very well equipped and used to dealing with snow,
which is why it surprised me they didn't clean it up faster, especially
considering we had warnings all that snow was coming. They still didn't
clear the sidewalks around here, people are walking in the street, it's not
safe imo. And the pups have to climb mini mountains during walks, lol.
Hubby isn't missing work, no way no how, snow never stops life for us,
it just takes longer to get places.

Take a looksy, it's not so bad, just winter...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> Pictures are, as usual, gorgeous! So is your brother's house!
> 
> As Deana said, the Basenjis look so regal!
> 
> Can you clone Bella for me?? I want a "Bella" - she is absolutely beautiful!



Thank you Cindy. 

Funny you brought up cloning, I just watched an HBO documentary called 
"One Nation Under Dog". They briefly showed a couple who cloned their Lab.

The documentary was very good, but heartbreaking, tough to watch for us
dog lovers. It covers a few different stories, from cloning to rescuing.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

These are really lovley family photos,sounds like you had the perfect christmas to me.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

ozziegirl said:


> These are really lovley family photos,sounds like you had the perfect christmas to me.



Thank you so much. Yes I agree it was lovely, surrounded by hubby, brother, pups, what more can I ask for? 

I hope you had a nice time as well.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I love looking At your photos, they're always perfect! All 4 babies look beautiful! I love those HD hoodies too, so soft and thick, I wish Leo fit in HD too. 
And I love love love your brother's house, it's so gorgeous! I want to come visit too!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I love looking At your photos, they're always perfect! All 4 babies look beautiful! I love those HD hoodies too, so soft and thick, I wish Leo fit in HD too.
> And I love love love your brother's house, it's so gorgeous! I want to come visit too!!



Aww thanks my love. :love2: How was your Christmas?
How come Leo doesn't fit into HD? I find their stuff fits very 
well, everyone here from tiny Bella to my boys wear Hip Doggie.
Thank you for compliments on brother's home, he has about
3-4 months left in it until they move.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Our Christmas was really nice! We celebrated Xmas eve at our house with both of our families, and then I had to work on Xmas since of course the hospital never closes!! He has to move? I would never want to leave there!

How was your holiday? 
Lola wears a small (its slightly long) and mojo wears a medium, but Leo's chest is so small that a small is huge but xs is was too short. If I bought a small, I would have to alter it and I'm not good at sewing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Our Christmas was really nice! We celebrated Xmas eve at our house with both of our families, and then I had to work on Xmas since of course the hospital never closes!! He has to move? I would never want to leave there!
> 
> How was your holiday?
> Lola wears a small (its slightly long) and mojo wears a medium, but Leo's chest is so small that a small is huge but xs is was too short. If I bought a small, I would have to alter it and I'm not good at sewing.



Aww both families, that sounds very very nice. :love2:
Yes the house is up for sale, unfortunately, they've 
only lived there for two years. 

My Christmas was very simple, but nice because I got
to see my brother. I pushed through the pain, and simply
rested afterwards, still recovering, but it was worth it, I
make the trip to see him every chance I get. I don't have
a big family, so he's my world, I love him so so much.

Wow, I thought Leo would be xxs. He looks tiny to me.
How big is he now?

You know some Hip Doggie stuff is made much longer than
the rest. A few of their sweaters for example.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Aww both families, that sounds very very nice. :love2:
> Yes the house is up for sale, unfortunately, they've
> only lived there for two years.
> 
> ...


I know how you feel, I only have my mom and little sister too. I have a great stepdad too (now, for 3 years) but its not the same when ur older. My sister is my world too!! 

Leo weighs 4lbs now!! He still wears a size 2 buddy belts on the middle whole, so I'm guessing 11" chest. He wears a small in juicy and a 2 in wooflink. I think if I got a small, my mom may be able to alter it for him? There is one hoodie I want in particular but it's so old, I can't find it. It's the tan and black striped one w a skull on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> No, he's 1.5 hours(by car) away from us. I don't see him as much as I like,
> but we talk daily, he's my pride & joy. How are you feeling now, all cured?
> 
> You know, our city is very well equipped and used to dealing with snow,
> ...


That's more snow than we have here right now! We had a couple of warmer days and ours melted a bit, but it started snowing again tonight. 

Oh, and I'm much better now, thanks for asking! I still can't do exercise though because the flu has turned into a chest cold and I sometimes sound like a dying seal.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> I know how you feel, I only have my mom and little sister too. I have a great stepdad too (now, for 3 years) but its not the same when ur older. My sister is my world too!!
> 
> Leo weighs 4lbs now!! He still wears a size 2 buddy belts on the middle whole, so I'm guessing 11" chest. He wears a small in juicy and a 2 in wooflink. I think if I got a small, my mom may be able to alter it for him? There is one hoodie I want in particular but it's so old, I can't find it. It's the tan and black striped one w a skull on it.


What about Bryan's family? Do you get along with them well? Does he have a big family? 
Is your dad still alive? What about aunts and such? 
My dad passed when I was young, and the rest of the family stayed back in
Russia, eventually they passed, we didn't have a big family to start with. I'm
very grateful for my brother, hubby and the pups. I have what I need in them.


I tried looking for that hoodie for you, but only found it in the wrong sizes.
Their old stuff is the best I think, I still have clothes that belonged to my
Pom, that Chanel now wears, I never had other dog clothes last that long.









KrystalLeigh said:


> That's more snow than we have here right now! We had a couple of warmer days and ours melted a bit, but it started snowing again tonight.
> 
> Oh, and I'm much better now, thanks for asking! I still can't do exercise though because the flu has turned into a chest cold and I sometimes sound like a dying seal.



Aww I feel for you, my poor little seal.  
Well, I'm sending you lots of healing vibes, so you should be good as new in no time!


----------



## NewChiDad (Oct 31, 2012)

Great pics of a wonderful family! I love the Basenjis by the fire. And Bella is so adorable, how do you not just snorgle her to death?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a lovely set of pics! You have a beautiful fur family! Your hubby seems to be such a great Dad to them all. <3


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aww I missed them! I've noticed that quite a few of the older threads have the "Sorry" icon over where the photos used to be, is this just where the link times out after a while or do you have to manually remove the photos? I'm just curious; I know some people choose to delete them after a while and didn't know if that was the case!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Kat, I simply deleted them from my Photobucket and they automatically disappeared here.


----------

